

Tech Daily: Yes, MySpace can be saved - FluidDjango
http://money.cnn.com/2009/06/18/technology/myspace_can_be_saved.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2009061810

======
rw
There are no actual suggestions here, just purported evidence that worthwhile
risks will be taken to get MySpace back in the groove.

